# A new triple 18650 device - iStick TC200W



## Rossouw (15/4/16)

Eleaf iStick TC200w http://www.eleafworld.com/istick-tc200w/

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## skola (15/4/16)

Product Introduction:
Powered by three 18650 cells, the iStick TC200W delivers a huge amount of vapor at 200w maximum output. Powerful yet intelligent, the iStick TC200W packs with upgradeable firmware and TC(Ti/Ni/SS/TCR)/VW modes for your preference. In addition to the unique design of flip-open battery cover, the innovative streamlined shape with metallic finish also makes the iStick TC200W fashionable in appearance and comfortable for grip action.

Parameter:
Size: 57mm*37mm*84mm
Thread type: 510 thread
Cell type: High-rate 18650 cells (Continuous discharge current should be above 25A)
Output mode: VW/TC(Ni,Ti,SS,TCR-M1,M2,M3) mode
Output wattage: 1-200W
Resistance range: 0.05-1.5ohm (TC modes)
0.1-3.5ohm (VW mode)
Temperature range: 100－315℃/200－600℉ (TC modes)
Color: Black, grey, white

Features:
1. Unique Fashionable Looking:
The unique streamlined shape with metallic finish makes the iStick TC200W fashionable in hand and comfortable to grip

2. Powerful Output of 200W:
Powered by three 18650 cells, the iStick TC200W delivers a huge amount of vapor at 200w maximum output

3. Innovative Flip-open Battery Cover:
Three interchangeable 18650 cells can be locked with ease by the innovative flip-open battery cover.

4. Upgradeable Firmware with TCR Available: The iStick TC200W intelligently packs with TC(Ni,Ti,SS,TCR)/VW modes and upgradeable firmware.

5. Dual Circuit Protection:
The circuit protection system has both software and hardware battery protections of over-charging, over-current and over-discharging.

6. Reverse Polarity Protection:
Reverse polarity protection is fully achieved by the application of special battery anti reverse circuit in the circuit board.

7. 510 Spring Connector: It also retains stainless steel spring loaded 510 connector for strong wear resistance and high adaptability.

Micro USB Port
Charging: The recommended way is to charge the 18650 cells externally as it will take less time to give them a full charge. The cells can also be charged in the iStick TC200W through the side USB port via 1A wall adapter or computer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (15/4/16)

Pictures or specs are a little deceiving. Looks so wide, but is only 57mm wide. Need to see if this is going be able to compete with RX, especially how it feels in the hand


----------



## Jarred Karp (15/4/16)

I'm not entirely sure if I'd enjoy that off centre, yet centred 5/10... might feel a little off balance


----------



## skola (15/4/16)

Thanks for the title name change..


----------



## zadiac (15/4/16)

Jarred Karp said:


> I'm not entirely sure if I'd enjoy that off centre, yet centred 5/10... might feel a little off balance



So is the RX200


----------



## Rossouw (15/4/16)

I dont know if this is just me but it doesnt look too comfortable in the hand...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jarred Karp (15/4/16)

zadiac said:


> So is the RX200


But the rx is on the side. This kind of looks like an rx had a love child with an eleaf 60 watt

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/4/16)

Cute attempt. But RX200 still wins.
But sure looks diff


----------



## shaunnadan (15/4/16)

ive been holding my rolo sideways trying to get a feel for this mod. doesn't seem uncomfortable and the fire button position seems to make sense..... will wait and see patiently if this is the rolo killer

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rossouw (15/4/16)

shaunnadan said:


> ive been holding my rolo sideways trying to get a feel for this mod. doesn't seem uncomfortable and the fire button position seems to make sense..... will wait and see patiently if this is the rolo killer


I just did the same and I have to say I see your point... I think the deciding factor in terms of comfortability would be the placement of the tank/RDA


----------



## phanatik (15/4/16)

not to be a buzz kill, but that door hinge could possibly be a fail. Clip wearing out or breaking, hinge breaking... magnets just work so much better for a device that might be roughly handled by some...


----------



## zadiac (15/4/16)

I think this mod is a very good idea. I like it.

BTW, it's $38.78 at Fasttech. Authentic (or so they say......lol)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10011027/4631302-authentic-eleaf-istick-200w-tc-vw-apv-box-mod


----------



## sneakydino (15/4/16)

Just watched a youtube video and this thing looks double the size of the rx

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------

